# Speedtest Download and Upload Results



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

What are most of you getting in terms of your 3G and 4GLTE service. I get horrible rates such as 100kbps down and 250kbps up with 3G, and then mediocre rates like 2mbps and 1mbps with LTE. To be fair, I do have horrible service inside the dorms at my school, and my speeds are generally better outside with better reception. I'm just trying to figure out whether or not its my hardwares fault, or my softwares fault. Thursday is the last day for me to go to Verizon with a return/exchange.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

This what i get where i live, no 4g in my area. Do get a lil better speeds at work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

On LTE in the middle of Atlanta.

View attachment 2734


----------



## anon. (Aug 7, 2011)

On LTE while down in Tallahassee, Florida .... 
I got 19.37 Mbps down/7.68 Mbps (ping 117 ms) through the New York server. 
Also, 15 & 16 Mbps download LTE speedtests in successive trips in that area.

Not too baaad ...


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

The best speedtest result i got was 2 minutes after walking out if the Verizon store in Joliet IL, 32 down, 16 up. Averaging 16 down, 9 up at home and work.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Any 3G results? How do I find out whether or not its the actual radio hardware in my phone, as opposed to just the normal service as to where I am. I tried outside with different servers and the best I got was 200kbps down and 150kbps up. Why???


----------



## anon. (Aug 7, 2011)

bmcgov said:


> The best speedtest result i got was 2 minutes after walking out if the Verizon store in Joliet IL, 32 down, 16 up. Averaging 16 down, 9 up at home and work.


I waited an extra day, til the 9th, bc my VZW homegirl (who has always taken care of my best interests > but just quit 3 days ago) wasn't gonna be in the store until the 9th. I even waited until late afternoon on the 9th to read up on the Friday am Bionic quaterback feedback 

But if I am not mistaken, didn't you post a similar comment around the release date ? > I clearly remember someone in iLLi claiiming 30+ MB down in-store ??


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

"antykitheorist said:


> I waited an extra day, til the 9th, bc my VZW homegirl (who has always taken care of my best interests > but just quit 3 days ago) wasn't gonna be in the store until the 9th. I even waited until late afternoon on the 9th to read up on the Friday am Bionic quaterback feedback
> 
> But if I am not mistaken, didn't you post a similar comment around the release date ? > I clearly remember someone in iLLi claiiming 30+ MB down in-store ??


Not me, just picked up Bionic on 9/15.


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is a test I did with each connection option. Started with 4g. Turned off lte, tested again. Then turned on wifi with lte off. Airplane mode a few times between test, seemed to gave trouble switching to 3g. First world problem, I know.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Those are some pretty decent results. Should I be worried if I'm hitting nowhere near close to those marks? My 3G connection only gets 200kbps, and it seems most other people will consistently get above 500kbps. I haven't done too many LTE tests though, I'll do more tomorrow in different places and post a screen shot of all my results. What would happen if I went to verizon and asked them about it? Would they laugh and say there was nothing that they could do?


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

The only thing that should matter is if you sre happy with your device. If you are not, you are still within the return window. Ask the VZW reps what your options are, most that I know are very helpful and android fans as well. You could try a different device in the same area and find out if its a location or hardware issue. My first Droid X got such horrible 3g speed so i took it in and reps checked it against their own personal phones. Called it defective and gave me a brand new one, even though i had ordered a refurbished one online to start. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

From Philly.. On different servers


----------



## rexboe (Jul 12, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> Those are some pretty decent results. Should I be worried if I'm hitting nowhere near close to those marks? My 3G connection only gets 200kbps, and it seems most other people will consistently get above 500kbps. I haven't done too many LTE tests though, I'll do more tomorrow in different places and post a screen shot of all my results. What would happen if I went to verizon and asked them about it? Would they laugh and say there was nothing that they could do?


I live in Omaha and had really bad 3g speeds where I live. 200-300 kbps. Other parts of town it was better. I talked to them at the VZW store and they just said they were aware of the slow speeds in areas. Don't know if that meant they were going to try and get faster speeds or not.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

rexboe said:


> I live in Omaha and had really bad 3g speeds where I live. 200-300 kbps. Other parts of town it was better. I talked to them at the VZW store and they just said they were aware of the slow speeds in areas. Don't know if that meant they were going to try and get faster speeds or not.


All right, that's more of the answer I was looking for. If it's just the network that's fine, it's another thing if it's my phone since in 4 days I'd be stuck with it. My buddy has a TB so I'm gonna try and get him to run some of the same tests as me.


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

After reading this thread I was curious about the speeds here where I am because I tend to get decent service but never actually checked the speed. After running the speed test, I am confused. I ran it three times and I am consistently getting higher upload speeds than download but I noticed everyone else is the other way around. My uploads have been between 600 and 900 kbps while my downloads have ranged between 300 and 800 kbps.

Is that odd or has anyone ever had that before?


----------



## fightinillini94 (Jul 18, 2011)

I consistently get 12-15 mb up and down with 2 bars across the river from st louis One time i had good signal driving closer to the stl and got this


----------



## 50CalAL (Jun 18, 2011)

My house is a dead zone for any wireless signals but even with 0-1 bars on 4G I still get 8-10Mbs Down/5Mbs up. With 2-4 bars I get about 15-22Mbs down/6-23Mbs up (sometime upload seems to vary greatly).
View attachment 2879


----------



## ted1735 (Sep 22, 2011)

I generally get very fast speed. 39 mbps peak is the best.

Sent from my ROOTED BIONIC! Good bye Incredible.


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Chicago, near west suburbs on LTE.

View attachment 2951


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

antykitheorist said:


> On LTE while down in Tallahassee, Florida ....
> I got 19.37 Mbps down/7.68 Mbps (ping 117 ms) through the New York server.
> Also, 15 & 16 Mbps download LTE speedtests in successive trips in that area.
> 
> Not too baaad ...


I live in Tallahassee, I've gotten lower 20's before


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

View attachment 2981
While I was buying tickets for a concert this morning


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm liking 4g! 








On Riverside Blvd., between Loves Park, IL & Rockford, IL

Swyped on my Droid Bionic, sent via Tapatalk.

*EDIT:* I guess I need more posts so I can upload to the site...
This guy is way too small to see hosted on the TK server...

40.64/16.78
23.38/19.28
22.17/15.58
21.62/ 6.00
21.61/ 7.17
19.82/ 9.26
17.34/ 8.70
15.40/10.07
14.83/10.19


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

26 Down,10 up


----------



## Edi (Sep 22, 2011)

I average around 15 down, 6 up throughout most of the day. If I head up to my sisters place I'm usually around 24 down, 10 up.


----------

